# Olympia 2012

## disi

Ich habe mich lange gefragt warum hier kein Thema existiert  :Smile: 

Warendorf rocks  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich lange gefragt warum hier kein Thema existiert 
> 
> Warendorf rocks 

 

Wer oder Was ist den Warendorf? Das Pharmaunternehmen das den Medaillenspiegel anführt?

Da hätte ich aber eher auf Bayer oder Pfizer getippt.

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Sportschule der Deutschen Bundeswehr (http://www.sportschule.bundeswehr.de)

----------

## disi

Das ist so die Hochburg der Deutschen Pferdezucht : http://www.pferd-aktuell.de/

----------

